# ROAR Region 5 race at RMR!



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Red Mosquito raceway will host the 2013 ROAR region 5 race on Feb 24.

This will provide a good warm up for the nationals in early March 

Classes will be as follows;F

17.5 Touring
17.5 1/12
Mod 1/12
VTA 25.5
USGT 21.5

Other classes will and can be run, 3 racers make a class. So if you want to run WGT, F1, Mini cooper, or 13.5 1/12-TC we can do that as well.

The Schedule;

Saturday Feb 23nd Open at 10am to 10pm open practice (practice fee $5)
Sunday Feb 24th Track opens 6am with controlled practice
Qualifying starts at 9am with 3 heats
Bump ups will be run for all classes and mains 

ROAR membership is required; one-day event passes will be sold.

Entry Fee TBA (I don't expect a high fee)

I look forward to having a great race; I have gotten a lot of great feedback about the track and hope to see everyone make it!

If you have any questions you can contact me at [email protected] or on Face book search Red Mosquito raceway!

Hotel info can be found here http://hotelguides.com/ohio/cincinnati-oh-eastgate-mall-hotels.html

The track address is;
299 Haskell Lane
Batavia, OH
45103

Thanks!

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Any decision on TC tires yet? :hat:


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

"ROAR membership is required; one-day event passes will be sold."
How much $ is the one day pass?


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

FrankNitti said:


> "ROAR membership is required; one-day event passes will be sold."
> How much $ is the one day pass?


1yr Memberships is $25
Event Memberships is $15

Steve Dunn


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

dragrace said:


> 1yr Memberships is $25
> Event Memberships is $15
> 
> Steve Dunn


Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

cwoods34 said:


> Any decision on TC tires yet? :hat:


Magentas work best, but with your driving maybe double pink :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Monti007 said:


> Red Mosquito raceway will host the 2013 ROAR region 5 race on Feb 23.
> Saturday Feb 23nd Open at 10am to 10pm open practice (practice fee $5)
> Sunday Feb 24th Track opens 6am
> Practice qualifier starts at 9am
> ...


Which day is the actual race? The first line says Feb 23, then the text says practice is the 23, and racing on the 24. A one day race on a Sunday?


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome! 

In!

Mike


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> Which day is the actual race? The first line says Feb 23, then the text says practice is the 23, and racing on the 24. A one day race on a Sunday?


The actual race day is Sunday. The thought was to keep the race short so people don't need to take off work. With all the regional and national races it's tough to get time off to attend all the races.

I'm not trying to speak for Monti but I did have talks with him about the schedule and gave him my input.

This is going to be a great race, I think attendance will be very good for this race with a lot of people attending from the region.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm in for 1/12 scale 17.5 and VTA.


----------



## TazFND7 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in for mod 12th and 13.5 12th.

Chuck Pfahler


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

TazFND7 said:


> I'm in for mod 12th and 13.5 12th.
> 
> Chuck Pfahler


You should bring that Corally WGT out as well....I haven't got to race you since Indy closed.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Can't wait, should be a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm definitely in.

Probably do some karting while I'm down there too! Sweet!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> I'm definitely in.
> 
> Probably do some karting while I'm down there too! Sweet!


Oh man, I need to try to make it now also. Not sure if I am a fan of the one day race event and it all being on a Sunday though.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

USGT & VTA for me :thumbsup:

"Indy Crew"


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have corrected the dates and appologize for the typo. 

As for the schedule, I felt a one day event will allow racers to just show up on Sunday and not need to speed extra money if they didn't need to. 

I can't wait to have everyone check out RMR it should be a great time!

Monti


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I was reminded that last years regional race was a one day event also, I think it was practice friday and race saturday. But I also remember getting home at 2am from The Gate. I may have to skip since you are about an additional 2 hour drive. That will make the following work day pretty rough.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> That will make the following work day pretty rough.


"No excuse"


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Adam B said:


> I was reminded that last years regional race was a one day event also, I think it was practice friday and race saturday. But I also remember getting home at 2am from The Gate. I may have to skip since you are about an additional 2 hour drive. That will make the following work day pretty rough.





Lessen said:


> "No excuse"


also it is a week after the GS race. not sure i can pull off 2 weekends away in a row. love to go, but may have to skip too.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Right right. Too much fun, not enough spare weekends. See you guys in a couple weeks at least!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

FrankNitti said:


> USGT & VTA for me :thumbsup:
> 
> "Indy Crew"


Ditto here from another Indy guy + my son. 

Its on the calendar!

Hopefully, I can get clearance from the Tower (spousal unit) to make the trip. 

If we can come we will have:

(2) VTA
(1) USGT
(2) F1's (optional, if running)

Scott


----------



## NolanP (Oct 21, 2012)

Is there going to be a Mod TC class? Spec tire? Spec Sauce?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

NolanP said:


> Is there going to be a Mod TC class? Spec tire? Spec Sauce?


Jaco blue or sweep 32 are the only tc tires allowed. You can use any order less sauce sxt, gripper, ect....

As for mod tc we will run it if there are 3 or more entries.

Monti


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Just in case anybody hasn't heard, ROAR banned the Trinity D3.5 17.5 motor.

http://www.roarracing.com/?p=1842


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Just in case anybody hasn't heard, ROAR banned the Trinity D3.5 17.5 motor.
> 
> http://www.roarracing.com/?p=1842


So stupid.... Just going to upset racers and customers of the hobby.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Adam B said:


> So stupid.... Just going to upset racers and customers of the hobby.


Not stupid on ROARs part, don't think Trinity did not know what they were doing. They should not only ban this motor but trinity should be penalized somehow for changing the motor from what was submitted.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Miller Time said:


> Not stupid on ROARs part, don't think Trinity did not know what they were doing. They should not only ban this motor but trinity should be penalized somehow for changing the motor from what was submitted.


If that's how it went down I would have to agree. Ultimately the MFR is responsible. Even if their bulk products are coming in with COC's, I would think Trinity would still have some sort of QC on their end to verify. However, if bulk product is not meeting requested specs then I hope Trinity would be able to go after their losses they would certainly incure If they right this accordingly with their customers. Just some benefit of the doubt...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> Not stupid on ROARs part, don't think Trinity did not know what they were doing. They should not only ban this motor but trinity should be penalized somehow for changing the motor from what was submitted.


Who is your motor sponsor? The stupid part is something being approved then not, especially before an event like the Snowbirds. Timing is just bad. The motor has been out for a long time. People have either bought them, or figured out how to keep up with them by now with other brands. This should have been announced, if anything after Nats, assuming Nats is the end of the indoor season. If this motor has been illegal, how long has it been illegal? It didn't happen overnight. Should all the people than won events with this motor then be forced to pull a Lance Armstrong and forfeit any prize money, trophies, sponsors, etc? The other stupid part is the timing. I heard rumbling months ago about this motor, now this? It is not like a "secret" Tekin update that can happen anytime, this was a product that was approved. If Trinity changed something with the building of the motor that forced it into the illegal zone, shame on them. And this will effect people's opinions on ROAR, Trinity, and have a negative effect on the people that relabel Trinity products. Overall, this is another bad mark on a hobby that has had many ups and downs in recent years that will cause people to turn their back on it again. 

ps. I still love you Ken


----------



## Winditout (Jan 12, 2011)

Adam B said:


> Who is your motor sponsor? The stupid part is something being approved then not, especially before an event like the Snowbirds. Timing is just bad. The motor has been out for a long time. People have either bought them, or figured out how to keep up with them by now with other brands. This should have been announced, if anything after Nats, assuming Nats is the end of the indoor season. If this motor has been illegal, how long has it been illegal? It didn't happen overnight. Should all the people than won events with this motor then be forced to pull a Lance Armstrong and forfeit any prize money, trophies, sponsors, etc? The other stupid part is the timing. I heard rumbling months ago about this motor, now this? It is not like a "secret" Tekin update that can happen anytime, this was a product that was approved. If Trinity changed something with the building of the motor that forced it into the illegal zone, shame on them. And this will effect people's opinions on ROAR, Trinity, and have a negative effect on the people that relabel Trinity products. Overall, this is another bad mark on a hobby that has had many ups and downs in recent years that will cause people to turn their back on it again.
> ps. I still love you Ken


Roar is back to their normal, messing up racing. 
Get rid of boost, who checks at club races?
What about us guys that layed out big bucks buyin the D3.5 and now have to buy more motors to get up to speed? Blinky is twice as expensive to run fast than boost ever was. You have to have the best motor and lipos to run with the fsat drivers that have them.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

so how big is/was the wire Trinity using in the D3.5 based motors?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> so how big is/was the wire Trinity using in the D3.5 based motors?


Apparently the same dia. it was 10 months ago when they approved it.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Todd, check out RCTECH, it's crazy


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Adam B said:


> The stupid part is something being approved then not, especially before an event like the* Snowbirds.* Timing is just bad.


Not a ROAR race, therefore not ROAR's problem


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> Todd, check out RCTECH, it's crazy


Yeah, I think we all knew this topic was going to get a ton of attention. It's a shame really. A lot of folks are concerned about sitting on paperweights and I don't blame 'em. I'm lucky since I never upgraded from my D3, but I'm sure I'd be upset if I had purchased a couple motors for a big ROAR race.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Yeah, I think we all knew this topic was going to get a ton of attention. It's a shame really. A lot of folks are concerned about sitting on paperweights and I don't blame 'em. I'm lucky since I never upgraded from my D3, but I'm sure I'd be upset if I had purchased a couple motors for a big ROAR race.


I have 4 or 5 D3.5 motors, plus others.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigz84 said:


> so how big is/was the wire Trinity using in the D3.5 based motors?


Apparently, Trinity interpreted a 17.5 motor as meaning you could have wire 17.5 mm thick. Or something like that.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Joe.....You coming down for the Regionals?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

scootr117 said:


> Joe.....You coming down for the Regionals?


Joe has like 15 cars. I'm sure he's got a D3 laying around somewhere


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes he does! Hoping he brings the WGT.... I had issues at the hangover race... Looking for a rematch...


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Any updates on entry fees? I also assume that VTA will be per ROAR rules and not USVTA?
Bottom line is a driver figure required?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

What tires will the USGT class be running? Looking forward to the race. 

Bill D.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone interested in mod TC? Myself and another would run it if others wanted to........


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> Anyone interested in mod TC? Myself and another would run it if others wanted to........


all my stock motors are now illegal.....but I got a nice shiny 4.0 turn that wants to come out to play


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

old_dude said:


> Any updates on entry fees? I also assume that VTA will be per ROAR rules and not USVTA?
> Bottom line is a driver figure required?


I am gonna run Vta under usvta rules so 25.5 motors will be run. No need to worry about the driver figure.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

WarpWind said:


> What tires will the USGT class be running? Looking forward to the race.
> 
> Bill D.


Hpi x pattern or the Solaris 32 is what is allowed correct. Either will be allowed.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

As for entry fees I am gonna make an offical announcement on that when I get back from Snowbirds. Its not gonna be more than 20$ for the first and 10$ for each class after that, but I'll will make it offical at a later date.

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> all my stock motors are now illegal.....but I got a nice shiny 4.0 turn that wants to come out to play


That's 3...... :hat:

I know a few guys have mentioned 13.5 boost...... that'd fit in mod perfectly....


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

cwoods34 said:


> that'd fit in mod perfectly....


I would like to run mod as well and will have a car with me.

Mike


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Monti007 said:


> Hpi x pattern or the Solaris 32 is what is allowed correct. Either will be allowed.
> 
> Monti


The 32 is the Hard tire with medium insert? Just want to make sure I get the right tires. 

Bill D.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

WarpWind said:


> The 32 is the Hard tire with medium insert? Just want to make sure I get the right tires.


Medium! The hard is a 36, aka asphalt tire from leisure etc. 

Mike


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

If anyone is looking for hotel info check out this page.

http://hotelguides.com/ohio/cincinnati-oh-eastgate-mall-hotels.html

The track address is;

299 Haskell Lane
Batavia, OH
45103

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have also up dated the schedule I figured that this would allow racers more time to get home on Sunday if we finsihed around 5 PM.


Saturday Feb 23nd Open at 10am to 10pm open practice (practice fee $5)
Sunday Feb 24th Track opens 6am with controlled practice
Qualifying starts at 9am with 3 heats
Bump ups will be run for all classes and mains 

Looks to be an awesome event!

Monti


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

hmmm I got that sunday off.... just have to close up my tour oval race saturday night and drive up.


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

What are the details for tc tire rules ? only new or can opened tires be checked in ?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

thinking about this as well...your VTA, is it ROAR or USVTA...dont bite my head off, just asking...thanks


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

of course it's roar. I'll be running my 6700mah battery and black diamond speed control and dumping my driver in VTA


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

NashRCracer said:


> hmmm I got that sunday off.... just have to close up my tour oval race saturday night and drive up.


 You, Batman, Skeen, the Brian's, EA all need to make the road trip!



GM8 said:


> What are the details for tc tire rules ? only new or can opened tires be checked in ?


Open tires of Jaco or sweep 32 will be allowed both seem to work well at my track depending on the bite level.



BATTMAN said:


> thinking about this as well...your VTA, is it ROAR or USVTA...dont bite my head off, just asking...thanks


 More USVTA than ROAR I am sticking to a 5000mha limit on the battery and 25.5 motors. Things like driver figure and such I am not gonna worry about. Is there anything else I need to focus on?


Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have made a decesion on entry fees!

All classses that are running for awards will be;

17.5 TC
Mod TC
1/12 17.5
1/12 Mod
VTA
USGT

$20 first class
$10 for each class after that

All other classes such as;

WGT
13.5 TC
13.5 1/12
F1
mini cooper

Will fall under the normal rate of $15 first class or $5 for each class after that. These classes with not be running for awards!

EXAMPLES!

So if a person wants to race 1/12 17.5 and WGT it would be $25.

If you want to race WGT and 1/12 13.5 it would be $20.

A racer wants to run 1/12 17.5, TC 17.5 and WGT it would $35

Let me know if anyone has any questions!

The race is looking to be a great time, I can't wait!!!!!

Monti


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

If we are not ROAR members, then on top of entry fees we still need to add ROAR annual membership ($25) or one day membership ($15) right? I think I saw that a while back.

Thanks


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

NashRCracer said:


> of course it's roar. I'll be running my 6700mah battery and black diamond speed control and dumping my driver in VTA


sad...sad...sad....legal, but sad...Ill be USVTA legal if I can make the trip

thanks for the info Monti..USVTA minus driver correct?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Ive got my ROAR card , but I think its expired...how can we renew it?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> Ive got my ROAR card , but I think its expired...how can we renew it?


ill be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> If we are not ROAR members, then on top of entry fees we still need to add ROAR annual membership ($25) or one day membership ($15) right? I think I saw that a while back.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you will need a ROAR membership and the prices are correct



BATTMAN said:


> Ive got my ROAR card , but I think its expired...how can we renew it?


You can renew on line at the ROAR site, or at the track.



starrx said:


> ill be there:thumbsup:


You know it wouldn't be a race with out VON!

Monti


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> Yes you will need a ROAR membership and the prices are correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya! got dat right!!!:hat:


----------



## WNRacing (Dec 26, 2011)

Gonna try to make this one. Do TC tires need to be in "new" condition for tech?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

WNRacing said:


> Gonna try to make this one. Do TC tires need to be in "new" condition for tech?


Nope!

Monti


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

WNRacing said:


> Gonna try to make this one. Do TC tires need to be in "new" condition for tech?





Monti007 said:


> Nope!
> 
> Monti


That's great news, I have some old rubber tires worn right down to the FOAM insert


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

JUST 12 DAY TILL THE RACE!!!!

Let me know if you have any questions.

Monti


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> JUST 12 DAY TILL THE RACE!!!!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Monti


looking forward to the event,

regarding tc class, since the sweep 32s are no longer available, will there be a substitute tire beyond jaco's?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

regets ama said:


> looking forward to the event,
> 
> regarding tc class, since the sweep 32s are no longer available, will there be a substitute tire beyond jaco's?


What happened to Sweep tires?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Since there are some non trophy classes being run.....There are a couple of those that don't fall under the ROAR rule book umbrella... are those entries required to buy a ROAR membership for the Regionals? It may help increase entries if a F1 or Cooper guy wanted to enter and not have the extra membership fee..... Also.. USGT isn't a ROAR class as of yet...I'd suspect they would add it soon... Are those racers required to join ROAR?


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> Since there are some non trophy classes being run.....There are a couple of those that don't fall under the ROAR rule book umbrella... are those entries required to buy a ROAR membership for the Regionals? It may help increase entries if a F1 or Cooper guy wanted to enter and not have the extra membership fee..... Also.. USGT isn't a ROAR class as of yet...I'd suspect they would add it soon... Are those racers required to join ROAR?


Since this is a Roar sanctioned race all entries have to purchase a membership even if the class is not a Roar class.

Steve Dunn
Region 5 Director


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> What happened to Sweep tires?


Some folks have been complaining about them as of lately. I know Joe mentioned something about it. I'l be running a new set this weekend at The Gate, but I've had them for a while in package. I suspect any change that may have been made, happend more recently.

or maybe I should save them...


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*sweep 32s*



Adam B said:


> What happened to Sweep tires?


the two local hobby shops here tell me they are no longer available as a product to order. 30s were still an option.

hoping someone could confirm or deny regarding the 32s.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

regets ama said:


> since the sweep 32s are no longer available, will there be a substitute tire beyond jaco's?


I completely missed this post. Heh. Interesting.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*sweeps*

Sweep Racing USA still has them on there site.....

http://www.sweepracingusa.com/view_cart.asp


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw that too Todd. I also figured I'd give a read through the last few pages of the Sweep thread on RCT.

Seems Sweep has a new Spec tire out. Actually, it's the same tire; just on a stiffer wheel.

http://www.sweepracingusa.com/110-EXP-QTS-30deg-SPEC-pre-glued-4pc-tire-set_p_410.html

No, looks like that's a 30... Hmmm.


----------



## WNRacing (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=1393

http://www.sweepracingusa.com/110-QTS32-Real-Blue-pre-glued-4pc-tire-set_p_37.html


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

WNRacing,
thank you


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Oops....


----------



## WNRacing (Dec 26, 2011)

NP guys.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

Anyone plan on running WGT?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> Anyone plan on running WGT?


I know for sure that Chuck Phaler is and I'm a definate. I think Ron Mick and Joe K are in....I really hope a good size group makes it.
RMR doesn't have a WGT following like the Gate ,Access or Hobbystop does in Ohio...which surprises me with Monti making the majority of the spec tires for the class and the high quality of drivers that race there.
If your showing up then it looks like I'm racing for second...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> I know for sure that Chuck Phaler is and I'm a definate. I think Ron Mick and Joe K are in....I really hope a good size group makes it.
> RMR doesn't have a WGT following like the Gate ,Access or Hobbystop does in Ohio...which surprises me with Monti making the majority of the spec tires for the class and the high quality of drivers that race there.
> If your showing up then it looks like I'm racing for second...


I don't think Ron can make it, maybe we can get a few others to come out and play.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I would love to get into wgt.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hows the 1/12 17.5 class look so far??

I just got a new Revtech to run


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Hows the 1/12 17.5 class look so far??
> 
> I just got a new Revtech to run


I know I'm in.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

sg1 said:


> Hows the 1/12 17.5 class look so far??
> 
> I just got a new Revtech to run


me too....


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Drew Ellis and myself will be there sometime on Saturday. He will probably be in early that morning. I have to work so will come after work Saturday afternoon sometime.

EA


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice...EA owes me a win.


----------



## WNRacing (Dec 26, 2011)

What hotel would you guys recommend?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

WNRacing said:


> What hotel would you guys recommend?


I agree with the ratings on this page. 

http://hotelguides.com/ohio/cincinnati-oh-eastgate-mall-hotels.html

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I geuss I will run this ole Thunder Power in 17.5 1/12 scale.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

I will be changing my racing status from "spectator" to "participant" for this event.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

this is starting to look like a good one...


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Heard today that Blake will be there also! There are about 4-5 of us coming from Thunder to participate....Im not sure what we will be doing on the track will count as racing! LOL

EA


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm in, 1/12th mod.....and just for Cody and Jonesey...touring Mod, got a new 3.5 that needs broke in


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> I'm in, 1/12th mod.....and just for Cody and Jonesey...touring Mod, got a new 3.5 that needs broke in


Jonesy planned ahead and is moving to stock..... something about not wanting rides on a mustache or something


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Just talked to Joe Trandell....He is coming down from MI and bringing some of the MI Mafia with him!

EA


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I can't wait for this weekend, it should be an awesome race for sure!

If anyone has any questions or need any info let me know.

I will have JACO Blue TC tires in stock but in limited amounts for 30$ a set. Send me an e-mail to [email protected] if you want me to hold a set for you. 

Also note, please bring a power strip with you, you might need it. :thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Monti will you have those Gray/Silvers and Gray/Whites for 1/12 scale that I like so much.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> Hey Monti will you have those Gray/Silvers and Gray/Whites for 1/12 scale that I like so much.


 
You know it!

Monti


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

room booked, whos up for dinner on friday!


----------



## trackratt3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend and racing at a new to me track.

Blake Keulen


----------



## bpalmer (May 18, 2011)

i can't come down till sunday am... will there be pit space available ?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

bpalmer said:


> i can't come down till sunday am... will there be pit space available ?


Yes there will be.

Monti


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Guy's don't forget to bring proof of your Roar membership to the race. Proof will be your Roar card. I will have a current list with me, if you are not on the list expect to buy a membership at the race. Sorry not trying to be a jerk but I don't want people trying to race for free while everyone else paid their fee's.

Steve Dunn


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

dragrace said:


> Guy's don't forget to bring proof of your Roar membership to the race. Proof will be your Roar card. I will have a current list with me, if you are not on the list expect to buy a membership at the race. Sorry not trying to be a jerk but I don't want people trying to race for free while everyone else paid their fee's.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Do you have the affiliate membership list as well? My "normal" member ship expires today but then the affiliate membership kicks in until Sept when I have to renew that. I cant find that card but spoke with Fred about it yesterday and this was what he said.

EA


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

EAMotorsports said:


> Do you have the affiliate membership list as well? My "normal" member ship expires today but then the affiliate membership kicks in until Sept when I have to renew that. I cant find that card but spoke with Fred about it yesterday and this was what he said.
> 
> EA


Yep, I should have that also.

Steve


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

This is going to be my first trip down, so I looked at the Google Street view to get an idea of the land marks to look for. The address shows a larger complex of red buildings.... 
What part of the building is the track entrance? It's probably marked, but I thought I'd ask anyway in case it isn't.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> This is going to be my first trip down, so I looked at the Google Street view to get an idea of the land marks to look for. The address shows a larger complex of red buildings....
> What part of the building is the track entrance? It's probably marked, but I thought I'd ask anyway in case it isn't.


When you enter through the gates stay to right the door will be marked with a sign for Red Mosquito.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I just wanted to give a heads up to all the first time travlers to RMR this weekend.

DO NOT SPEED ON RT 32 OR IN BATAVIA!!

RT 32 is a 4 lane (two east, two west) state hwy that is heavly partrolled for speeding. It has four different police agencys, state troopers, county, township, and city police that pull people over all day reguardless of the weather, temp, or time of day.

The speed limit on rt 32 is 55 mph while in Batavia it's 35 mph. It is also important to note that the Ohio state partrol is rather heavy on the East side of Cincinnati on I-275 starting at the bridge going north from KY to where I-275 meets I-71. This is the same thing for the other driection of I-71 to river.

I hope everyone has a safe trip and I look forward to meeting everyone over the next few days.

Thanks,

Monti


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Monti007 said:


> DO NOT SPEED ON RT 32 OR IN BATAVIA!!


Note: don't let chicky drive.....


----------



## WNRacing (Dec 26, 2011)

Hotel's reserved... See you guys Saturday AM! :thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the Heads up Monti


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

*thx!*

good heads up! thanks!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Cash or Debit? Like everyone else these days I seldom carry cash unless I have to....Will I need to stop by the ATM for the race fee and any other tires/parts I want tot buy?

I'm already a ROAR member, but those doing the single event fee or joining for a year will need cash for that I would guess?

See everyone tomorow afternoon


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

We can take debit and CC but I prefer cash to avoid fees. But if a card is all you have than so be it.

Roar memberships will need to be payed in Cash.

You will want some cash handy for my wife's food any way!

Monti


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

That will work.... Thanks


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Monti007 said:


> I just wanted to give a heads up to all the first time travlers to RMR this weekend.
> 
> DO NOT SPEED ON RT 32 OR IN BATAVIA!!
> 
> ...


This is one of the classiest posts a track owner has ever made. That's just good looking out for your patrons!!!:thumbsup: Wish I could make it down this weekend, but duty calls here on the homefront. Have a great race!!!!


----------



## WNRacing (Dec 26, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know who is going to be getting a hotel when they get here. I'm staying in the Best Western Clermont, looks like it's about 15 min. from the track and for the money this place is very nice. It's not an expensive hotel, but it's clean and comfortable.

http://bestwesternohio.com/hotels/best-western-clermont


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

So Monti, you say your wife is making food, does that include breakfast tomorrow?

I'm going to be hungry after getting up at 4AM and driving 2.5 hours.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any Jaco Blues or Sweep QTS 32s for sale. I would like to get a set from you at the track. My orders of Sweep QTS 32s won't be here until Tuesday next week.

Thanks guys,

Andy Liu " Flyin' Hawaiian"


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the nice race, guys! I had a lot of fun!

Can't say I miss getting home at 1 AM though. :freak:

Such is the life of racing!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Please post results if you can.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I saw them on the tracks Facebook page


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

looks like one of The Kings of VTA won at this event...congrads


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks to Monti and his wife Mrs. Mangler for the wonder facility and track! Was a great run event at a great facility. 

Congrats to all the Winners. Sorry I had to leave but with work coming early this morning I just wasnt feeling staying around longer with the long drive home solo. 

EA


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Great race and a ton of fun! Thanks Monti!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Nice facility. Well run. Had a great time!!!
Thank you, Monti.

Ron Ferguson


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> looks like one of The Kings of VTA won at this event...congrads


& YOU KNOW IT:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

starrx said:


> & YOU KNOW IT:thumbsup:


congrats Von...


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigz84 said:


> congrats Von...


thanks!!


----------



## trackratt3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Had allot of fun..Track was great and program was smooth. The cookies were extra great :thumbsup: Hope to make it down again some time.

Blake Keulen


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Angela and I want to thank everyone who came out to the ROAR region 5 race this past weekend! :thumbsup:

A special thanks goes out to Dalton for running the program and allowing me to race.

We had a great time and I am glad to hear everyone else did too!

I have been told that 82 entries is the most entries in a long time for ROAR region 5 race, so again, thank you to everyone who attended. I never thought we would get his many entries and I am happy that we started at 9AM.

I look forward to having another race at some point, maybe a grandslam race next year?

Thank you!

Monti


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Monti007 said:


> I look forward to having another race at some point, maybe a grandslam race next year?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Monti


It's already being discussed, Monti, no worries. 

Not to speak for the others, but the whole Fort Wayne crew had a great time. Thanks to the RMR crew for putting on a good show. Thanks to Mr & Mrs. Monti for the great facilities and food. Thanks to Mr. Foister for the tech and overall good company. And thanks to Mr. Dunn for directing Region 5 & continuing our legacy as the best carpet on road scene in ROAR.

-Sean


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks like you had a great race and handled it well.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Monti007 said:


> I just wanted to give a heads up to all the first time travlers to RMR this weekend.
> 
> DO NOT SPEED ON RT 32 OR IN BATAVIA!!
> 
> ...


Talk about memories from back in the day. One of the two tickets I have received in my life (now 67) was in that area as four of us were in a convoy returning to Indiana from and indoor offroad track in Cincy. I was the last car in line and it was 2:00 AM. No one else on the road; we were running 85 I saw a reflection on side of road but not in time. DOH! LOL

I will try to make it down to your track, Monti sounds like everyone is enjoying it. 

Larry Moore


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

great job
maybe you could host a 
grandslam
hurricain & 
tcs 
race..you could try those:thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

starrx said:


> great job
> maybe you could host a
> grandslam
> hurricain &
> ...


I would be up for all of them, however the Hurricaine this past year only went to one track and the TCS only goes to tracks that support Tamayia products. But I will look into the TCS again.

Monti


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> I would be up for all of them, however the Hurricaine this past year only went to one track and the TCS only goes to tracks that support Tamayia products. But I will look into the TCS again.
> 
> Monti


cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Is there a complete listing of finishing order for 17.5 TC ?
Thanks.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

How about a listing for al the clases.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

jtsbell said:


> How about a listing for al the clases.


Should have shown up if you wanted to see the results


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> Should have shown up if you wanted to see the results


Heard you were gonna be there. :tongue:


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Can't show up if you have to work,have to pay the bills.


----------

